# Need Advice on Antidepressants.. Will they prolong or make dp worse?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok, so here's the deal. I suspect that taking prozac might have been a catalyst for my dp. I was in a very stressful time in my life and just started not feeling right mentally. I was having panic attacks and bad anxiety and, in the past, I had been on prozac for anxiety and depression. I went on a off of it a lot and it always worked to take away the anxiety and depression. I never had any bad side effects and no issues just stopping and starting it.

Well, I find it absolutely no coincidence that both times I've gotten dp, I took a dose a prozac the night before. The first time, admittedly, I took more than I should have. The 2nd time, I only took about 10 mg, which is a normal beginner dose. I woke up with dp the next morning both times and this last time the dp has lasted 10 1/2 months. I believe that my brain chemicals were already severly unbalanced and that the flooding of seretonin just shoved things over the edge into dp land.

So anyways, I've been on a lot of medications since getting dp. I took prozac again and at a 20 mg dose, it did nothing. When I went up to 40 mg, it made the dp sensations worse (feeling unreal, feeling disoriented, feel numb). So I stopped it. Tried to go back on it a couple of months later and it made the dp worse again.

Since then, I have only been taking SUB b and d suppliments. Well, needless to say, I feel around 85% recovered lately. My dp is there but it is very mild most of the time. Still, I have suicidal depression and irrational anger and the suppliments aren't even touching it. I feel that it's time to look into some kind of antidepressant BUT I am wary. I don't expect them to cure my dp. Actually I know they won't. I am looking for relief from the depression and anger. What I am worried about is it causing my dp to get worse. I've made so much progress in recovery and I do not want to backslide. I also worry that taking an antidepressant will proglong my dp. As I said, I feel 85%. What if, in two months, my dp would be gone expect for the fact that an antidepressant is preventing that?

All of that being said, what are your thoughts and ideas? What antidepressant would you recommend. I took Effexor and I do not want to go down that path again. My mom and sister are both on Celexa, my sister having recovered from dp taking it. So I'm considering that or going with prozac again, just because it has always worked for me (aside from it not working early into my dp).


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Ok, so here's the deal. I suspect that taking prozac might have been a catalyst for my dp. I was in a very stressful time in my life and just started not feeling right mentally. I was having panic attacks and bad anxiety and, in the past, I had been on prozac for anxiety and depression. I went on a off of it a lot and it always worked to take away the anxiety and depression. I never had any bad side effects and no issues just stopping and starting it.
> 
> Well, I find it absolutely no coincidence that both times I've gotten dp, I took a dose a prozac the night before. The first time, admittedly, I took more than I should have. The 2nd time, I only took about 10 mg, which is a normal beginner dose. I woke up with dp the next morning both times and this last time the dp has lasted 10 1/2 months. I believe that my brain chemicals were already severly unbalanced and that the flooding of seretonin just shoved things over the edge into dp land.
> 
> ...


If it worked for you, then try it again. I dont know if it will help the DP. I have taken a lot of SSRIs and they never helped my DP.

Goodluck


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't really know much about medication, but I've been on prozac and what I do notice is that I've stopped caring about a lot of stuff, but it has made my DP/DR worse.. things look really weird all the time, and I just can't feel right, but my main objective was to stop the existential angst, and even though it isn't really gone yet it got much better.

Sorry for not being able to help more than this


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6653013.stm

Exercise outdoors in a green environment?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Guest013 said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/6653013.stm
> 
> Exercise outdoors in a green environment?


I honestly don't think that's going to touch the mental problems I have.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I personally wouldn't take any of that crap if you don't have to. You got DP due to your ex and now that you are finding your new place and even so are 85% already there I am sure the DP will go away once your out of the stressful situation. I have found a lot of medications pro-long and make DP worse, plus they are really not good for you in general. I would at least wait it out until you get yourself situated.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been on 20mg prozac for about a month, and it definitly has improved my mood. Everynight I feel like theres a greater chance of waking up normal.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I personally wouldn't take any of that crap if you don't have to. You got DP due to your ex and now that you are finding your new place and even so are 85% already there I am sure the DP will go away once your out of the stressful situation. I have found a lot of medications pro-long and make DP worse, plus they are really not good for you in general. I would at least wait it out until you get yourself situated.


My biggest concern is my depression and the fact that I've been irrational lately. Like doing, literally, crazy things. I don't think it's wise to not do anything about it. Also, I can't move in with my friend. I posted about it in the "im done" topic.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Ok, so here's the deal. I suspect that taking prozac might have been a catalyst for my dp. I was in a very stressful time in my life and just started not feeling right mentally. I was having panic attacks and bad anxiety and, in the past, I had been on prozac for anxiety and depression. I went on a off of it a lot and it always worked to take away the anxiety and depression. I never had any bad side effects and no issues just stopping and starting it.
> 
> Well, I find it absolutely no coincidence that both times I've gotten dp, I took a dose a prozac the night before. The first time, admittedly, I took more than I should have. The 2nd time, I only took about 10 mg, which is a normal beginner dose. I woke up with dp the next morning both times and this last time the dp has lasted 10 1/2 months. I believe that my brain chemicals were already severly unbalanced and that the flooding of seretonin just shoved things over the edge into dp land.
> 
> ...


The only antidep I've taken that somewhat worked was zoloft. It didn't truly work on me but it made me not want to kill myself which was nice. I did feel more numb from it though and my sex drive went from normal to 0. I took it for like 2 months and went off it one day and was ok. I took effexor for around the same amount of time though and when I stopped taking that I ended up running away from a psych ward sleeping in a bush in the rain.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

surfingisfun001 said:


> The only antidep I've taken that somewhat worked was zoloft. It didn't truly work on me but it made me not want to kill myself which was nice. I did feel more numb from it though and my sex drive went from normal to 0. I took it for like 2 months and went off it one day and was ok. I took effexor for around the same amount of time though and when I stopped taking that I ended up running away from a psych ward sleeping in a bush in the rain.


Yeah. Effexor is the most evil antidepressant out there. That's the crap that made me hear voices and landed me in the psych ward for the 2nd time.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Ok, so here's the deal. I suspect that taking prozac might have been a catalyst for my dp. I was in a very stressful time in my life and just started not feeling right mentally. I was having panic attacks and bad anxiety and, in the past, I had been on prozac for anxiety and depression. I went on a off of it a lot and it always worked to take away the anxiety and depression. I never had any bad side effects and no issues just stopping and starting it.
> 
> Well, I find it absolutely no coincidence that both times I've gotten dp, I took a dose a prozac the night before. The first time, admittedly, I took more than I should have. The 2nd time, I only took about 10 mg, which is a normal beginner dose. I woke up with dp the next morning both times and this last time the dp has lasted 10 1/2 months. I believe that my brain chemicals were already severly unbalanced and that the flooding of seretonin just shoved things over the edge into dp land.
> 
> ...


Tinyfairypeople,

I know that you are wanting to try an antidepressant out, but may I just recommend something from personal experience? I've been following some of your recent posts and after reading this one, I know that you want relief especially from the depression and anger. Personally, I have never done well on antidepressants (they either didn't work or made me more depressed), but in May of 2009 I was prescribed a very low dose of an antipsychotic called, Zyprexa. Only 2.5 mg to be taken as needed for agitation/hostility/anger, and what do you know? It actually worked! Zyprexa was my miracle drug and at a baby dose of 2.5 mg it did wonders not only by reducing my anger, but by also lifting my mood, and making things more even-keeled which was what I desperately needed. I am by no means saying that you are psychotic, but perhaps this drug can offer you alleviation of your symptoms as it did for me. Please don't get angry at me or be upset with me for recommending this option. Just as a suggestion. I want you to feel better.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I have personally been on Zoloft for a few months now. I have to say, i am very glad for this drug, because it helped me go forth with my daily activities. I know that it wont cure the DP, im just taking it to keep me going through the things I have to do daily. I did not want to give up, and thankfully, antidepressants can be an emotional band aid sometimes.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

insaticiable said:


> Tinyfairypeople,
> 
> I know that you are wanting to try an antidepressant out, but may I just recommend something from personal experience? I've been following some of your recent posts and after reading this one, I know that you want relief especially from the depression and anger. Personally, I have never done well on antidepressants (they either didn't work or made me more depressed), but in May of 2009 I was prescribed a very low dose of an antipsychotic called, Zyprexa. Only 2.5 mg to be taken as needed for agitation/hostility/anger, and what do you know? It actually worked! Zyprexa was my miracle drug and at a baby dose of 2.5 mg it did wonders not only by reducing my anger, but by also lifting my mood, and making things more even-keeled which was what I desperately needed. I am by no means saying that you are psychotic, but perhaps this drug can offer you alleviation of your symptoms as it did for me. Please don't get angry at me or be upset with me for recommending this option. Just as a suggestion. I want you to feel better.


Oh I'm not offended. I've been on antipsychotics since getting dp.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

SSRIs may help for some people....but not me and I have a feeling very few actually. I actually chatted with Jeff Abugel, co-author of Feeling Unreal. We discussed meds and in particular what I have tried, and he like me, believes the anti-seizure meds seem to as a group work best for many DP sufferers. examples are klonopin, trileptal, lamictal, and neurontin. i have tried all of those and i mostly stick to klonopin and trileptal....i use neurontin on and off. one thing we discussed and it has been my experience is to back off the doses now and then and then go back up. With these meds you can tend to build a tolerance...then you will have to keep increasing the doses which can lead to side effects such as dopiness/tiredness/depression.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

aloof said:


> SSRIs may help for some people....but not me and I have a feeling very few actually. I actually chatted with Jeff Abugel, co-author of Feeling Unreal. We discussed meds and in particular what I have tried, and he like me, believes the anti-seizure meds seem to as a group work best for many DP sufferers. examples are klonopin, trileptal, lamictal, and neurontin. i have tried all of those and i mostly stick to klonopin and trileptal....i use neurontin on and off. one thing we discussed and it has been my experience is to back off the doses now and then and then go back up. With these meds you can tend to build a tolerance...then you will have to keep increasing the doses which can lead to side effects such as dopiness/tiredness/depression.


I currently take klonopin but am trying to wean off. I also have been on Lamictal and Neurontin and had severe bad reactions to both.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

What is Lamictal???
What kind of drug is it??


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> What is Lamictal???
> What kind of drug is it??


Lamictal is an anti-seizure medication used as a mood stabilizer for bipolar disorder. It has anti depressant effects, and can often be prescribed as an off-label use for other disorders.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

The U-London cocktale (SSRI,KLONO,LAMACT) works. I was on prozac for the last two weeks and one day I stayed up all night till morning then decided to take 2 more prozacs and with in an hour something just hit me, truly I was back in my body and I felt this shift and I could see clearly.

As for me, I hate the standard SSRI's (ALL of them kill your sex drive and libido)On SSRI's there is no pleasure in sex.

So after talking with my psych I decided to go with Cymbalta (SNRI) and Wellbutrin for the sex drive and energy/motivation. The Wellbutrin is a life saver, in order to cured you really need a psycho-stimulant.

I'm on an extremely lose dose lamactal, 25 mg. The highest I'll ever go on this drug is 50 mg but that won't be for another 3 weeks.

I take lorazepam for sleep. So far with this cocktail every day I wake up I feel a sense of normalcy and relief. I don't wake up with that foggy feeling in my head any more.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> The U-London cocktale (SSRI,KLONO,LAMACT) works. I was on prozac for the last two weeks and one day I stayed up all night till morning then decided to take 2 more prozacs and with in an hour something just hit me, truly I was back in my body and I felt this shift and I could see clearly.
> 
> As for me, I hate the standard SSRI's (ALL of them kill your sex drive and libido)On SSRI's there is no pleasure in sex.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Lamictal appeared to be helping me in the first 5 days and then I started having bad neurological side effects. By 3 weeks in, every thought I had or movement I made felt like it was being screamed at me. Everything was so intense that I had to lay perfectly still, in the dark, in total silence or I would start freaking out.

It was not a good drug for me.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

insaticiable said:


> Lamictal is an anti-seizure medication used as a mood stabilizer for bipolar disorder. It has anti depressant effects, and can often be prescribed as an off-label use for other disorders.


O ok. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> That's awesome. Lamictal appeared to be helping me in the first 5 days and then I started having bad neurological side effects. By 3 weeks in, every thought I had or movement I made felt like it was being screamed at me. Everything was so intense that I had to lay perfectly still, in the dark, in total silence or I would start freaking out.
> 
> It was not a good drug for me.


Yea, fucking with a seizure/bi-polar drug will do weird shit. My friend who doesn't have DP/DR and still smokes and parties with every pill known to man thought it would be funny if he took 5 of my Lamactal's in my room (500 mg). Needly to say it was pretty damn funny to watch because he was on his knees begging god to spare him and when he looked at us he screamed "WHY ARE YOU IN MY FACE!" when we were no where close to him.


----------

